# Fassone:"Mirabelli resta. Non è detto arrivino titolarissimi".



## admin (21 Maggio 2018)

*Fassone:"Mirabelli resta. Non è detto arrivino titolarissimi".*

Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato, 
di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. (...) L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. (...) L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. (...) Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



"Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi".

E come vogliono puntare alla Champions?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2018)

Mi auguro siano discorsi di facciata, perchè veramente qui stiamo sfiorando il ridicolo con queste dichiarazioni di 2/3 innesti, nemmeno titolarissimi. Allora se la realtà è questa, cioè bastavano 2 pedine, nemmeno titolari, in più in rosa per essere competitivi, perchè non lo hanno fatto a gennaio, invece di gettare scuse varie e arrivando a fine stagione con le solite giustificazioni: panchina corta, gattuso non sa chi mettere, squadra stanca.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



Sarebbe stata un'ottima intervista se non avesse citato i "titolarissimi", una precisazione veramente sciocca e fuori luogo visto che sono certo che in attacco arriveranno 1-2 nuovi giocatori che prenderanno il posto degli attuali titolari.


----------



## Il Genio (21 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Maggio 2018)

almeno ha imparato dagli errori comunicativi dell'anno scorso


> Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Maggio 2018)

Preferisco non esprimere giudizi prima del tempo, ma sono davvero curioso per questo mercato. Posso però dire che in linea di massima le dichiarazioni di Fassone mi son piaciute...è sempre un piacere leggerlo/ascoltarlo.
Il discorso titolarissimi però non so se l'ho capito del tutto. Certo, se intende che arrivano giocatori forti, magari pure allo stesso livello di quelli già in rosa, anche se non fenomeni non sempre è un male. Preferirei un modric (impossibile,ok) ma se mi portano comunque gente forte (diciamo livello Hakan) in grado di ruotare con quelli che già abbiamo mi può stare anche bene. Ma occhio a calcolare bene tutto. Bisogna andare in Champions e non si può più cannare l'obiettivo. Anche un livello Keità schifo non mi fa (anche se sarebbe titolarissimo).

Comunque credo intenda che non possono arrivare giocatori che strappano il posto da titolare a priori (tipo Bonucci con Zapata) ma giocatori forti che se la giocano...vediamo chi son sti nomi


----------



## Milo (21 Maggio 2018)

l'investimento deve essere fatto per la punta goleador, è il buco più grosso quello. Poi viene il resto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2018)

Da quanto affermato è certo che sono già stati presi Strinic, Baselli e Berardi e non arrivera altro...
o almeno facciamoglielo credere alla concorrenza


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (21 Maggio 2018)

Riguardo ai titolatissimi è anche probabile ch evoglia semplicemente abbassare le aspettative per far lavorare lo stesso Mirabelli con più calma.
Gattuso sul mercato è stato chiaro e lo accontenteranno nei limiti delle nostre possibilità proprio come hanno fatto con Montella pur non credendoci. Si possono criticare quanto vogliamo ma non sono il duo, se falliscono vanno via come è giusto che sia. E questa che piaccia o no è una garanzia


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2018)

Questo mercato sarà la cartina di torna sole di Mirabelli: servono giocatori mirati e ci saranno limiti imposti dall'uefa..

Vedremo cosa sa fare


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



Ottimo, io concordo con tutto quello che dice. Per il discorso "titolarissimi" è evidente che era un discorso più ad ampio raggio. 

Lo sappiamo noi e lo sanno pure loro che servono almeno 3 giocatori forti e di caratura internazionale per approcciare la prossima stagione in modo corretto. 

Sarà una lunga estate di parole ma siccome sono sicuro che Mirabelli e Fassone lavoreranno per il bene del Milan sono fiducioso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> l'investimento deve essere fatto per la punta goleador, è il buco più grosso quello. Poi viene il resto.



Analisi assai poco attenta...

vuoi 2 conti?

i nostri centravanti, giocando raramente assieme, pertanto contano come 1 hanno segnato pur in un campionato assai mediocre per loro:

Cutrone 10 gol
Kalinic 6 gol
A. Silva 2 gol

totale 18 gol,

Se pensiamo a buona parte della concorrenza (tenendo conto anche che Inter e Lazio hanno avuto centravanti ben più prolifici, ma sono rimaste distanti dalle posizioni delle prime tre in classifica, segno che senza una squadra completa ed equilibrata dietro i bomber servono relativamente: 

Higuain 16 gol
Mertens 18 gol
Dzeko 16 gol

In definitiva il problema non è stato la stitichezza del centravanti, ma la manovra offensiva nel complesso, spesso, a parte ieri, assai avara di occasioni gol eclatanti e ovviamente la mancanza di predisposizione dei nostri esterni offensivi ad andare a dare manforte al centravanti di turno, ieri abbiamo visto chiaramente, seppur di fronte a una Fiorentina in disarmo, la differenza di avere in area due punte vere in grado di occupare razionalmente l'area.

Dunque si evince che la nostra priorità non è assolutamente un centravanti ma delle Ali/punte esterne, 
in secondo ordine arriva decisamente la necessità di aggiungere alternative a centrocampo, mezzala e anche mediano probabilmente, perchè non possiamo sempre spremere Biglia e Kessie, se li vogliamo sempre brillanti,
terza priorità un terzno sinistro da alternare con RR con propensiano di spinta superiori a quelle dello svizzero
Solo dopo queste priorità non demandabili, si può prospettare l'acquisto di un nuovo centravanti, ma anche qui ok i gol, ma la necessità principale sarebbe proprio la qualità e la capacità di far alzare la squadra.

Il calcio è semplice, ma occorre avere occhio


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



Volevate la cautela e non fare i gradassi?

Eccoci, tutti contenti


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi".
> 
> E come vogliono puntare alla Champions?


Il Milan non ha un esterno offensivo, integrabile in un 433, con capacità realizzative ragionevolmente attendibili di 15 gol in campionato. Non è una insufficienza, è una latenza, di particolare rilevanza, specie se, come è possibile, dovesse rimanere Suso, da cui non è ragionevole attendersi simile score realizzativo. Comprensibile la prudenza tattica di Fassone, ma la realtà non può essere elusa, perché è l'unica con cui, prima o poi, dovranno farsi i conti. Ma Fassone questo lo sa.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



Alcuni passaggi sono allucinanti , su tutti :
- Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti;
-Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi.


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Da quanto affermato è certo che sono già stati presi Strinic, Baselli e Berardi e non arrivera altro...
> o almeno facciamoglielo credere alla concorrenza


Meglio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



Non ho mai letto così tante boiate tutte assieme


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Maggio 2018)

Serve un centravanti forte ed un'ala di qualità (due nel caso andasse via Suso), ed una mezz'ala importante.
Questi tre giocatori sono la base. Poi, secondo me arriveranno anche un terzino destro (abate andrà via) ed un difensore centrale (uno tra musacchio e zapata verrà ceduto). Ed anche un altro centrocampista.
Totale 6 giocatori


----------



## JesusHeKnows (21 Maggio 2018)

Servono due punte fisse, di cui una più tecnica che possa muoversi anche verso L esterno.


----------



## Milo (21 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Analisi assai poco attenta...
> 
> vuoi 2 conti?
> 
> ...



Non puoi confrontare 3 giocatori del Milan con uno solo di un altra squadra, lo devi confrontare con altri 3 attaccanti, ed il risultato è pietoso.

Questo non è occhio è fare confronti impari ed inutili.

Serve il bomber. Punto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non puoi confrontare 3 giocatori del Milan con uno solo di un altra squadra, lo devi confrontare con altri 3 attaccanti, ed il risultato è pietoso.
> 
> Questo non è occhio è fare confronti impari ed inutili.
> 
> Serve il bomber. Punto.



è la tua opinione rispettabile


----------



## Milo (21 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è la tua opinione rispettabile



Sono dati di fatto, che confronto è 3 attaccanti contro 1???


----------



## kipstar (21 Maggio 2018)

Dico solo che servono dei titolari. Per Gattuso sono 3/4...per lui sono 2/3...
Per Rino sono giocatori di un certo peso....
Per lui non dei titolari....
Devono parlare....poi se non ci sono i soldi....beh di cosa stiamo parlando?

Del fpf altre squadre se ne infischiano.


-vogliamo riportare il Milan dove merita di stare-
Ricordo che la casa del Milan è la Champions e anche una Champions che dura e che non finisce a dicembre....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono dati di fatto, che confronto è 3 attaccanti contro 1???



non capisco la difficoltà nel comprendere che praticamente si sono alternati nel ruolo di centravanti,
mentre le altre squadre hanno avuto un solo centravanti titolare per tutta la stagione, va beh inutile insistere,
giusto restare ognuno con le proprie idee.


----------



## raffaele1968 (21 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro siano discorsi di facciata, perchè veramente qui stiamo sfiorando il ridicolo con queste dichiarazioni di 2/3 innesti, nemmeno titolarissimi. Allora se la realtà è questa, cioè bastavano 2 pedine, nemmeno titolari, in più in rosa per essere competitivi, perchè non lo hanno fatto a gennaio, invece di gettare scuse varie e arrivando a fine stagione con le solite giustificazioni: panchina corta, gattuso non sa chi mettere, squadra stanca.



in questo momento non dicono mai nulla di quello che pensano. l'anno scorso dicevano che la squadra andava bene ed erano necessari solo pochi ritocchi. secondo me questo anno cambieremo ancora parecchio. portiere, il sostituto di suso, un centravanti e una mezzala.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alcuni passaggi sono allucinanti , su tutti :
> - Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti;
> -Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi.



Brividi



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai letto così tante boiate tutte assieme


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Maggio 2018)

"Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo" 

Mi sono fermato qui. Non mi piacciono le prese in giro.


----------



## Milo (21 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> non capisco la difficoltà nel comprendere che praticamente si sono alternati nel ruolo di centravanti,
> mentre le altre squadre hanno avuto un solo centravanti titolare per tutta la stagione, va beh inutile insistere,
> giusto restare ognuno con le proprie idee.



ma i confronti si fanno alla pari!!! di certo un giocatore non può fare quello che fanno 3 giocatori messi insieme.

Non si può dire che se sommi 3 giocatori visto che arrivi a 18 gol significa che non serve il bomber.

A parte il fatto che 18 gol in 3 attaccanti sono una miseria, ma se confronti 3 attaccanti di juve napoli roma o inter vedrai che la somma risulta almeno il doppio del totale dei nostri 3.


----------



## luis4 (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi".
> 
> E come vogliono puntare alla Champions?



se non si cedono le zavorre suso e gigio anche io la vedo difficile. o bisognerà vendere chi ha mercato tipo kessie, chala, romagnoli cosa che non va fatta assolutamente.


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2018)

raffaele1968 ha scritto:


> in questo momento non dicono mai nulla di quello che pensano. l'anno scorso dicevano che la squadra andava bene ed erano necessari solo pochi ritocchi. secondo me questo anno cambieremo ancora parecchio. portiere, il sostituto di suso, un centravanti e una mezzala.



speriamo, nel caso farebbe bene a non sbottonarsi


----------



## Nico1975 (21 Maggio 2018)

Ad oggi abbiamo già chiuso per reina e strinic. 


Purtroppo questo ci impedisce di sognare altre mezz ali forti .
Credo che il resto verrà fatto in attacco , ma senza 1-2 nomi seri sarebbe un mercato scadente , inutile girarci intorno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Maggio 2018)

Ah benon


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2018)

La parte dove dovrebbe dire "abbiamo fatto una valutazione errata a d Agosto sulla completezza della squadra ed abbiamo sbagliato ancor più a Gennaio non intervenendo dove c'era bisogno e buttando di fatto nel cesso una stagione" è stata per caso tagliata?


----------



## Davidoff (21 Maggio 2018)

Ripeto, con questa proprietà e questa dirigenza il livello massimo cui possiamo puntare è Europa League con una partecipazione Champions ogni 10 anni, tipo la Lazio attuale. Pensano solo a pararsi le chiappe a vicenda per non farsi cacciare dai cinesi, quando è palese che hanno buttato nel cesso l'unica occasione di riportarci in alto. Una volta stabiliti i limiti del SA, "prima si vende poi si compra", "a posto così", qualche over 30 scarso e iperpagato che viene a svernare et voilà, si torna ai fasti degli ultimi 5 anni di Silvio & Adriano.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma i confronti si fanno alla pari!!! di certo un giocatore non può fare quello che fanno 3 giocatori messi insieme.
> 
> Non si può dire che se sommi 3 giocatori visto che arrivi a 18 gol significa che non serve il bomber.
> 
> A parte il fatto che 18 gol in 3 attaccanti sono una miseria, ma se confronti 3 attaccanti di juve napoli roma o inter vedrai che la somma risulta almeno il doppio del totale dei nostri 3.



Infatti, a questo punto allora bisogna confrontare tutti i goal della squadra. E quindi noi ne abbiamo comunque almeno 6-7 goal in meno di chi ci precede. Che fanno tutta la differenza del mondo, visto le numerose partite in cui non abbiamo segnato o non siamo andati oltre 1 goal. 
Tra l'altro, avendo subito almeno 12 goal di più, ad eccezione della Lazio che però ha segnato 30 goal in più, questa differenza è stata ancora più incisiva.

In alcune partite quando ti serviva quello che si inventava il goal per sbloccarla o vincerla, noi non lo abbiamo avuto. E questo è al netto della somma dei goal di 3 giocatori.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Maggio 2018)

Ma che cosa avete capito, non ha detto che non arriveranno giocatori forti, ma che non arriveranno titolarissimi, nel senso che abbiano una rosa piena di campioni e neanche Marcelo, Nainggolan e Cavani avrebbero la certezza di essere sempre titolari.


----------



## Milo (21 Maggio 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Infatti, a questo punto allora bisogna confrontare tutti i goal della squadra. E quindi noi ne abbiamo comunque almeno 6-7 goal in meno di chi ci precede. Che fanno tutta la differenza del mondo, visto le numerose partite in cui non abbiamo segnato o non siamo andati oltre 1 goal.
> Tra l'altro, avendo subito almeno 12 goal di più, ad eccezione della Lazio che però ha segnato 30 goal in più, questa differenza è stata ancora più incisiva.
> 
> In alcune partite quando ti serviva quello che si inventava il goal per sbloccarla o vincerla, noi non lo abbiamo avuto. E questo è al netto della somma dei goal di 3 giocatori.



Esatto, quando avevamo bisogno del gol trascinatore, avevamo o kalini che sbagliava a porta vuota, o Cutrone che chiedevamo troppo per un 19enne


----------



## Black (21 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, intervistato da Radio Anch'io ha parlato del Milan, del futuro di Mirabelli, del mercato,
> di Donnarruma e di Gattuso. Ecco le dichiarazioni:"Certamente, risalendo all'estate scorsa, le aspettative era fare qualche punto in più. Pensavamo che con l'organico costruito saremmo potuti finire tra le prime quattro, a quota 72 punti. Sotto questo aspetto, oggi si vede il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Ma io penso dobbiamo vederlo mezzo pieno perché la squadra è in crescita. Nel primo anno dopo la ricostruzione, tutte le squadre sono arrivate tra il quinto all'ottavo posto. Poi, se si lavora bene, dal secondo anno in poi si raccoglie. Donnarumma? Con Donnarumma, l'agente e la famiglia c'è un discorso aperto da tantissimo tempo. Noi tutti speriamo che rimanga, è il futuro del Milan e della Nazionale. Nel calcio le strade sono tante, nessuno deve rimanere a dispetto dei santi. Se lui dovesse vedere altrove prospettive migliori e in caso di offerte congrue, il Milan non si opporrebbe. Noi abbiamo un gruppo di portieri estremamente forte e competitivo. Le scelte tecniche le farà Gattuso. Il Milan deve giocare per i primi quattro posti. La Champions è diventata imprescindibile perché genera ricavi economici e visibilità internazionale. Siamo più di quattro squadre a provarci. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo battuto tre delle squadre che ci sono davanti. La nostra squadra ha un trend ascendente. Senza fare follie, con 2-3 pedine giuste potremo essere più competitivi il prossimo anno. L'anno scorso pensavamo fosse necessario rifondare, quest'anno le fondamenta sono già gettate. Penso a 2-3 giocatori, che sono quelli che a giudizio del ds e dell'allenatore servano per rinforzare la squadra. Il mercato sarà certamente più prudente, i paletti del fairplay finanziario quest'anno saranno più restrittivi. Il mercato? Sarà un mercato mirato, selettivo, meno roboante, con i rinforzi giusti lì dove c'è necessità. Non è detto che arrivino dei titolarissimi, sono state individuate un paio di aree dove abbiamo visto margini di miglioramento. L'attacco? Abbiamo rilevato la carenza di gol. Suso ha una clausola, sarebbe importante che lui possa rimanere, così come Donnarumma, ma siamo in attesa. L'arrivo di uno, due, forse tre calciatori con un'età più alta e maggiore esperienza potrebbe essere un'indicazione che seguiremo. Ho imparato a non fare promesse, non è sempre facile arrivare all'obiettivo numero 9 ideale. Percorriamo certamente l'idea di averne uno, ma si devono incastrare diversi aspetti. Kalinic è un giocatore che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti, è uno di quelli che ha avuto un po' di difficoltà d'inserimento. Ieri ha segnato ed è stato abbracciato da tutti. E' un peccato che abbia segnato così poco, ma sono sicuro che farà un ottimo mondiale. Mandzukic e Benzema? Assolutamente no, ora si fanno tanti nomi ma per il momento non c'è nulla. Aspettavamo il risultato di ieri per avere conferma dell'Europa League. Gattuso? Per lui parlano i numeri. Ha avuto una capacità all'interno dello spogliatoio di motivare i giocatori uno per uno. E' arrivato in un periodo ombroso dal punto di vista del morale, serpeggiava un po' di depressione. Ha dedicato del tempo a ricostruire l'ambiente che noi non pensavamo si potesse ricostruire in tempi così brevi. Ha una media nel girone di ritorno superiore ai 2 punti a partita. Peccato per il ritorno con l'Arsenal, dove c'è stato un errore arbitrale molto evidente. Verdetto della Uefa? Mi aspetto una sanzione, di solito è un mix tra l'aspetto economico e sportivo. La Fininvest sarà messa a conoscenza e poi ci sarà un colloquio tra di noi per capire come gestire la sanzione. Se Mirabelli rimane? Certo! Avrei potuto dire semplicemente sì...".



io voglio pensare che stia facendo dichiarazioni di "basso profilo" per evitare di farsi prendere per il collo come la scorsa stagione. Meglio non sbandierare a tutto il mondo che cerchiamo titolari. Perchè se pensa di entrare in champions aggiungendo solo 2-3 riserve a questa squadra allora può già dimettersi.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2018)

ora si vedrà anche quanto è aziendalista e quanto no Rino...visto che sicuramente lui saprà che non bastano 2/3 giocatoretti....

non ho ben capito l'enfasi sul fatto che dopo il gol di Kalinic tutti lo hanno abbracciato....mica penserà di tenerlo visto che "i compagni sono con lui" ...


----------



## diavolo (21 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Analisi assai poco attenta...
> 
> vuoi 2 conti?
> 
> ...



Statistiche Gallianesche


----------



## Gas (21 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Analisi assai poco attenta...
> 
> vuoi 2 conti?
> 
> ...



Però se accusi gli altri di essere disattenti e senz'occhio, almeno tu dimostralo appieno. E ti prego di leggere questa risposta senza polemica.
Dici che i nostri centravanti raramente hanno giocato assieme, ma raramente non è mai e qualche goal giocando in coppia l'hanno fatto, o ad esempio due goal di Cutrone ieri sono stati fatti da esterno d'attacco, quindi non dovresti inserili in un conteggio che poi paragoni a quello di una punta unica (Che poi tipo Higuain si è spartito l'attacco con Dybala).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Milan non ha un esterno offensivo, integrabile in un 433, con capacità realizzative ragionevolmente attendibili di 15 gol in campionato. Non è una insufficienza, è una latenza, di particolare rilevanza, specie se, come è possibile, dovesse rimanere Suso, da cui non è ragionevole attendersi simile score realizzativo. Comprensibile la prudenza tattica di Fassone, ma la realtà non può essere elusa, perché è l'unica con cui, prima o poi, dovranno farsi i conti. Ma Fassone questo lo sa.



Ma in Serie A chi è che ha un esterno da 15 goal a campionato? Un esterno da 15 goal a campionato è un crack assoluto, tipo Salah dello scorso anno o Insigne dello scorso anno, che però è stato un anno estremamente atipico in termini realizzativi per quasi tutti.

Juventus - Manduzkic 5 goal, Douglas Costa 4 goal, Bernardeschi 4 goal.
Napoli - Insigne 8 goal, Callejon 10
Roma - Under 7 goal, Perotti 5, El Shaarawy 7, Schick 2
Inter - Perisic 11, Candreva 0
Lazio - Milinkovic Savic 12, Luis Alberto 11, Felipe Anderson 4
Milan - Suso 6, Calhanoglu 6,Borini 2

Cioè guardando questi numeri alla fine questi 15 goal non li ha portati nessun esterno, anzi è rarissimo che accada. La Lazio ha segnato a valanga e nessuno è arrivato a 15 goal. Il problema è la manovra offensiva, la sterilità in zona goal complessiva. Senza dubbio va aggiunto un esterno capace di segnare e andare in doppia cifra, ma è la manovra offensiva che va rivista. Poi basta con questi esterni che devono tornare a fare i terzini, altrimenti in doppia cifra non ci arriveranno mai.


----------



## Gas (21 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic, minuti giocati 1933, goal 6
Cutrone, minuti giocati 1600, goal 10
A.Silva, minuti giocati 1020, goal 2
*OVVERO... minuti giocati 4553, 18 goal, media 1 goal ogni 253 minuti*
Dimenticandoci per un attimo che a volte hanno giocato in coppia e a volte Silva e Cutrone esterni.

Higuain, minuti giocati 2981, goal 16 media 1 goal ogni 186 minuti
Dybala, minuti giocati 2498, goal 18 media 1 goal ogni 138 minuti
(Ogni tanto in coppia)

Dzeko, minuti giocati 3181, goal 16 media 1 goal ogni 199 minuti

Immobile, minuti giocati 2818, goal 28 media 1 goal ogni 100 minuti

Icardi, minuti giocati 3112, goal 29 media 1 goal ogni 107 minuti


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Maggio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Kalinic, minuti giocati 1933, goal 6
> Cutrone, minuti giocati 1600, goal 10
> A.Silva, minuti giocati 1020, goal 2
> *OVVERO... minuti giocati 4553, 18 goal, media 1 goal ogni 253 minuti*
> ...



Togli i rigori e vedi già che Cutrone è da top 5 in serie A.


----------



## Gas (21 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Togli i rigori e vedi già che Cutrone è da top 5 in serie A.



Su questo concodo, ha fatto una stagione illuminata.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma in Serie A chi è che ha un esterno da 15 goal a campionato? Un esterno da 15 goal a campionato è un crack assoluto, tipo Salah dello scorso anno o Insigne dello scorso anno, che però è stato un anno estremamente atipico in termini realizzativi per quasi tutti.
> 
> Juventus - Manduzkic 5 goal, Douglas Costa 4 goal, Bernardeschi 4 goal.
> Napoli - Insigne 8 goal, Callejon 10
> ...



per correttezza luis alberto ha fatto 11 gol, milinkovic 12 ed entrambi non sono esterni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> per correttezza luis alberto ha fatto 11 gol, milinkovic 12 ed entrambi non sono esterni.



Si pensavo di averli scritti e invece ho missato mentre elaboravo. So che non sono esterni ma la Lazio gioca con un modulo che non ne prevede propriamente, era giusto per inserirne qualcuno. 

Il succo del discorso non cambia.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Maggio 2018)

Io solo so che cosi siamo davero lontani di Napoli, Roma e pure in**r per non parlare del monopolio Juventus... cosi in Champions solo con un miracolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Però se accusi gli altri di essere disattenti e senz'occhio, almeno tu dimostralo appieno. E ti prego di leggere questa risposta senza polemica.
> Dici che i nostri centravanti raramente hanno giocato assieme, ma raramente non è mai e qualche goal giocando in coppia l'hanno fatto, o ad esempio due goal di Cutrone ieri sono stati fatti da esterno d'attacco, quindi non dovresti inserili in un conteggio che poi paragoni a quello di una punta unica (Che poi tipo Higuain si è spartito l'attacco con Dybala).



In effetti a noi è mancata una figura come Dybala, una seconda punta in grado d'inserirsi in area con movimenti da attaccante vero,
quello che non hanno ne Suso ne Chala.
Non ricordo bene e chiedo conferma, ma forse anche i 2 gol di A. Silva sono stati realizzati con un altra punta in campo... come ieri, 
questo confermerebbe ulteriormente la mia teoria in cui prima di un centravanti sia indispensabile acquistare una seconda punta o una punta esterna, a seconda del modulo o di come vogliate definirli,
A mio parere anche un top come Cavani, affiancato ancora a Suso e Chala farebbe una grande fatica, anche se data la differenza generale di qualità, sicuramente s'inventerebbe qualche gol dal nulla,

Che Dybala, giocando sostanzialmente da seconda punta abbia segnato più dei centravanti ufficiali delle prime tre è un dato di fatto.
Che Higuain, Mertens e Dzeko non abbiano segnato tantissimo direi che lo si evince dalla classifica marcatori,
che Inter e Lazio, che hanno avuto marcatori appena sotto i 30 gol, siano arrivati molto indietro conferma che il centravanti da solo non basta se gli altri reparti non sono completi, la Roma in particolare se non avesse ceduto una punta esterna come Salah se la sarebbe giocata fino alla fine con la Juve, mentre l'Inter in pratica ha lo stesso nostro problema, non ha nessuno da affiancare a Icardi, Perisic è più assortito dei nostri esterni, ma non basta, Candreva entra poco in area.


Pertanto ripeto le mie priorità, senza alcun dubbio:

1° seconda punta, se possibile da affiancare a un centravanti top, se no piuttosto mi tengo Cutro/KAlinic
2° mezzala cotitolare con Kessie e Bona, se Chala non venisse spostato a centrocampo ne servono 2
3° vice Biglia di livello, anche lui praticamente un cotitolare (almeno che non si riuscisse a inventare Chala nel ruolo)
4° terzino sinistro alternativo a KK (come a destra ci sono Calabria e Conti
5° Portiere futuribile (Perin) se dovesse realmente partire DOnnarumma Reina non basta.

Il centravanti sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta, se per assurdo arrivassero contemporaneamente Keita più Depay non servirebbe nemmeno.

Il mio mercato ideale:

Perin
Calabria (Conti) Bonucci (o Musacchio se Bonucci venisse ceduto per incassare) Romagnoli KK (o upgrade che non saprei indicare)
Naingollan (Kessie) Chala Bonaventura
Suso Keita (Cutro) Depay (Keita)


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Analisi assai poco attenta...
> 
> vuoi 2 conti?
> 
> ...



Dzeko ha giocato 3019 minuti.
I nostri 3 tutti insieme hanno giocato 4247 minuti.

Insomma hanno segnato 2 gol in piu ma giocando quasi 14 partite in piu rispetto a Dzeko...

Pero concordo assolutamente con te sul bisogno di cambiare gioco, anzi direi proprio di dare un gioco a questa squadra.
Con un esterno diverso dei due che abbiamo, con uno velocissimo e potente, capace di fare saltare le difese avversarie, pure Kalinic avrebbe potuto segnare di piu...
Quel che conta e avere gente capace di creare superiorita numerica.
Il tap in possono farlo sia Kalinic che Cutrone.

Quindi o arriva un centravanti veramente forte o e meglio non spendere somme esagerate per centravanti che rischiano di non essere nemmeno piu forti di Patrick.

Il budget puo essere speso per 2 esterni e una mezzala.

Concordo con te pure su RR.
Terzino che fa il compitino in fase difensiva ma praticamente nullo in fase offensiva.
Se ci scappa qualche euro in piu lo cederei tranquillamente per prendere un terzino capace di spingere.


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2018)

Mirabello ha detto che arriveranno 3 giocatori forti perché è ora di alzare l'asticella.Ma si parlano i due prima di rilasciare dichiarazioni?


----------



## Serginho (21 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mirabello ha detto che arriveranno 3 giocatori forti perché è ora di alzare l'asticella.Ma si parlano i due prima di rilasciare dichiarazioni?



Non bisogna prendere alla lettera ciò che dicono i dirigenti, la scorsa estate Fassone dichiarò che avremmo fatto pochi acquisti, poi ne sono arrivati 11. Alla fine poi conteranno i fatti non le chiacchiere


----------



## nybreath (21 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mirabello ha detto che arriveranno 3 giocatori forti perché è ora di alzare l'asticella.Ma si parlano i due prima di rilasciare dichiarazioni?



3 giocatori forti per alzare il livello della rosa è diverso da 3 campioni europei.

il problema è che ognuno si fa i suoi film quando li sente parlare, ma io mi aspetto questo da questa estate, 3 giocatori buoni che permettono di fare dei cambi decenti, invece che dover far giocare sempre kessie suso e altri.

secondo me l estate è facile sarà così, poi se ci si vuole illudere che arriveranno 3 campioni lo si può fare, ma sinceramente non vedo tra uefa e poche risorse come si fa a credere che arrivino 3 campioni.

se arrivano ben di guadagnato, ma sinceramente già immagino i pianti se dicono che arrivano 3 campioni e poi arriva immobile e veretout.

certo mi suggestiono quando sento che arriva depay, ma per me attualmente mi sembra fantamercato.


----------

